# NPD - Joyo Crunch Distortion



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I thought this might deserve a new thread...

Tried out the Crunch Distortion through a crappy amp at work yesterday. First impressions are very positive.

First off it was packed incredibly well by the folks at Yoosmart. I could barely rescue the pedal from the bubble wrap and duct tape!

The housing is heavy duty, it has weight to it and is finished in a flat red paint and retro looking script. The switch feels good and the jacks solid. The only thing that gives away the pedals price (besides the Joyo logo) are the knobs that look a bit cheap.










How does it sound? I was only able to play at low volume but it sounded a lot like a Marshall JCM 900 to my ears. Reminds me of the Marshall Guv'nor and Guv'nor 2 pedals that I used to own. I might prefer the Joyo actually, If memory serves me correct the Guv'nors had a sweet spot that took some time to dial in, but so far the Joyo Crunch had sounded good wherever I have the knobs, it was pretty plug in and play.

Extreme gain settings elicit some noise and start to sound a little...I don't know how to explain it. Fake? But most overdrive and distortion pedals sound that way to me when the gain is cranked all the way.

I've never played through an MI Audio Crunch Box (which this Joyo is apparently a clone of) but I've watched many demos online.

IMHO (excusing the fact I am basing this on a youtube video) the Joyo sounds an awful lot like the MI Audio Crunch Box and the YouTube videos of them are a good indication of what you should expect from the Joyo Crunch Distortion.

It's satisfying my JCM desires for the moment. We'll have to see if it actually makes it onto my board.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool that you're enjoying the new purchase.

Was this on a whim? Because of the price?
What would you considering it replacing, or would you just add it to the board?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

It was a whim based on the price I guess.  

Originally I was going to get an Ultimate Drive and I discovered the Crunch Distortion online.

I have an AC30 clone and a Champ clone, while recording some tracks a few months ago I wished I'd had some Marshally tones. 

I have been investigating the Catalinbread Dirty Little Secret, MI Audio Crunch Box and the ReezaFRATzitz for awhile but didn't really want to drop a lot of money on a "whim".

Not sure where it will end up quite yet. I have a gig tonight at CMW so I don't really want to be tinkering with my pedalboard today.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> It was a whim based on the price I guess.
> I have a gig tonight at CMW so I don't really want to be tinkering with my pedalboard today.


Ya, it can be pretty dangerous to 'experiment' on an important gig! Good luck with the show.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Any more updates on this pedal ? Did you get to try it with your good amp ?
I am thinking about buying one. 

Mark


----------

